# Advice on "lot rot" 2014 Cruze



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Only thing I would be concerned about would be the battery, suspect they would be willing to throw a new one in as part of the deal.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

Its not the snow that causes the worst corrosion...its the road salt. Something it wasn't exposed to sitting on the lot.

I think they can do better than $6K OFF. I got a lot more than that off my 2014 CTD back in December.

As far as the brakes...take a 30 minute test drive on side streets. Any rust should be off long before then, and if you don't have brake pulsations then...that is a non-issue. A new Battery would be a good thing to negotiate.


----------



## cleguy1 (Jul 10, 2015)

boneheaddoctor said:


> Its not the snow that causes the worst corrosion...its the road salt. Something it wasn't exposed to sitting on the lot.
> 
> I think they can do better than $6K OFF. I got a lot more than that off my 2014 CTD back in December.
> 
> As far as the brakes...take a 30 minute test drive on side streets. Any rust should be off long before then, and if you don't have brake pulsations then...that is a non-issue. A new Battery would be a good thing to negotiate.


How much more do you think they should give me off? And if you don't mind me asking, how much did you get off your CTD?


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

I wouldn't be too worried about how long it has sat on the lot causing issues. Like previously mentioned, rust is typically caused from the salt on the roads. This car likely hasn't been exposed to that just sitting on the lot. The rust on the rotors is probably surface rust and should come off after a short trip. Personally, I'm not even sure that battery would be a issue because I believe most dealers start all of the cars on the lot and/or move them around on a regular basis so I would imagine it has ran long enough to keep the charge topped off. If you negotiated then replacing it I would be concerned that they would tell you they did without actually doing it. As for how good the price discount is, well, I'm not sure.


----------



## zen_ (Mar 15, 2015)

If you care a lot about the appearance of the paint, be sure to inspect that real close with a flashlight if it's not full on sunny. Could already have scratches or swirls from the dealer(s) washing it in an automatic wash, or poorly by hand. If there are defects in the paint, be sure to leverage that, and don't trust them to fix it. Minimum you have to clay bar new cars anyway to get all the stuff off from transportation and sitting outside on the lot, which only increases the longer it sits.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

cleguy1 said:


> How much more do you think they should give me off? And if you don't mind me asking, how much did you get off your CTD?


Mine has everything but fog-lights and the ambient lighting (has nav, Pioneer upgrade, sunroof etc). Stickered for $29K and change just few hundred shy of $30k (have to look at sticker in glovebox as I don't remember EXACT number). Got it for $22,180.

How much you get off will depend on how bad they want it off the lot and your ability to negotiate it down.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Three year warrant starts from the day you purchased the car, regardless of how long it sat on the lot. As does the 5 year rust warranty. Seen "new" vehicles with already 478 miles on the odometer, those I would like to stay away from, how were they broken in? 21 is okay.

Unbelievable how many used vehicles I am seeing on the lots today, bit over three years ago, was hardly a handful with outrageous prices. More of a supply and demand type of market, and when the supply exceeds the demand, is the time to buy.


----------



## JoeInMilwaukee (Dec 10, 2014)

NickD said:


> Three year warrant starts from the day you purchased the car, regardless of how long it sat on the lot. As does the 5 year rust warranty. Seen "new" vehicles with already 478 miles on the odometer, those I would like to stay away from, how were they broken in? 21 is okay.


The first Cruze I test drove already had 250 miles on the odometer; this took me completely by surprise when I started it up! (Yes, it was being sold as "new" at a Milwaukee area Chevy dealer.) My first thought was that this car had seen many, many test drives, but I didn't say anything to the salesman about it. Later that evening I Googled the VIN and the car showed up at a Chevy dealer in Lafayette, IN (225 miles from Milwaukee). So apparently the Milwaukee dealer had someone drive the car from Indiana.

I completely agree with NickD, there's no way of knowing how these "new" cars were broken in.

I ended up buying a different Cruze at another dealer (this one had only 15 miles on the odometer when I test drove it).


- Joe


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

My 2012 Eco was bought new in 2013 it was a left over 2012 at the beginning of 2013. Don't remember the mileage. I paid less for it than my 2011 LS(I had just "buried" after a bad accident). The 2012 was one of those cars no body wanted (6M, fully loaded and Auburn Metallic(new for 2012 but now popular)). It was the type car I was looking for(at a good price) so I bought it in Feb 2013 now has 51K. with no problems. Buying cars is always a gamble. Some good some bad. Just buy what you want and you'll be satisfied. I personally would not have considered/thought about "lot rot" if it was what I wanted. Cars have along life it properly taken care of despite how long they sat at first. As long as you're happy with what you bought now that is all that matters.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Brakes, battery and condition of paint based on the car not getting cleaned off and contaminants just sitting on the paint for who knows how long other than that I would not be concerned. Road salt really doesnt get on a sitting vehicle in a packed dealer parking lot. They are great deals when you can find them. I would say hold off for the new 16 if you can. But 6k off is a great offer, sometimes you can ask for more. Either way your call


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

That 04 Cavalier Sports coupe I saw at my dealers in Sep 03 was exactly what I was looking for, but had 78 miles on the odometer. Would have purchased it anyway if even more miles, because with a sticker price of $18.3K on it, after factory rebates, GM loyalty, and my GM card, only paid $7,300 for it. 

For this kind of money, could only find used up crap in the lot.

Not so lucky with the Cruze, couldn't find anything I liked on the lots, so ordered on exactly the way I wanted it with 2 miles on the OD. But with my GM card, smaller factory rebate, ha, a vet discount, got it for $15,5K. Dealer had a bunch of broken up 2011 Cruze's in the lot from rental car agencies at a much higher price than this. GM card doesn't apply. 

Last Memorial Day, Chevy was offering 20% off the sticker price on Cruze's. Still supply and demand.


----------



## cleguy1 (Jul 10, 2015)

Unfortunately I can't wait for the 2015 as I need a car by late August. 6k off is a tempting offer. But they are offering 2.7k off new 2015 1LT cruzes. It seems like they could do better.


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

Sounds like an awesome deal if you like the 1LT. I drove a rental 1LT for a month and prefer the my CTD for the upgraded Verano brakes ,insulation, and suspension. I would offer $7K off but take the $6K off deal if necessary, and not worry about lot rash. That can be worked out under warranty. I paid $4.5K (included 3K GM points) under sticker for my CTD in Dec 2013. Big discounts were not available. Had to search the online lot inventory to find my colors/options within driving distance. Be sure to drive the specific car and work out any lot issues before taking delivery.


----------



## cleguy1 (Jul 10, 2015)

jalaner said:


> Sounds like an awesome deal if you like the 1LT. I drove a rental 1LT for a month and prefer the my CTD for the upgraded Verano brakes ,insulation, and suspension. I would offer $7K off but take the $6K off deal if necessary, and not worry about lot rash. That can be worked out under warranty. I paid $4.5K (included 3K GM points) under sticker for my CTD in Dec 2013. Big discounts were not available. Had to search the online lot inventory to find my colors/options within driving distance. Be sure to drive the specific car and work out any lot issues before taking delivery.


It is a good deal for a 2015 1LT. I think this dealership has trouble moving cruzes so they price aggressively. 

I can get a 2015 1LT with driver convenience package for $18,814 or a 2014 2LT with RS and sunroof, leather seats, 17inch wheels, sport suspension, and more for $18,965.

Kinda makes you want to get the 2014.


----------



## goochman (Mar 20, 2015)

I was able to buy a new '15 1LT RS sticker $23900 for $18900 in March. Thats $5K off - my guess is something similar can be had now.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The term 'lot rot' is more often applied to a used car that has parked for a month or more.
It primarily is directed to 'return to service oil leakage'.....a common problem for a parked car with miles that is the result of older seals and gaskets drying out a bit and shrinking......often the seeps seal themselves after a few weeks of operation once the seals get wetted down and heat cycled.

OP?.....the dealer is not getting much price support from GM on a unit that old.....they are essentially selling it at cost with holdback removed and whatever rebates the car had the dealer took.
Thats the only way to pull that much off a car that actually only had a 3% margin.
So, odds are they won't go any lower unless they go below cost and loose the interest they paid for flooring expense.

So much for price, on to the car......look VERY carefully for hail damage on all horizontal surfaces.....get it out of direct sunlight and into a garage so you can sightline across the hood/deck/roof for ant dimples.
If there are any, the dealer collected insurance for the repair and chose to try to market it unrepaired.....this also could explain the willingness to deep discount.
As stated, the brake rotors usually clean up with use.....
Most likely the paint is in terrible condition from airborn fallout.....it'll have to be clayed and polished.....
The wiper blades are shot....the daily sunburn has seen to that.
Look very carefully at the tire sidewalls for cracking.......sunlight destroys tires if they never move. Keep in mind that the tires lifespan is already two years gone from the standpoint of environmental damage regardless of tread.

Keep in mind that the coolant has exausted two years of its five year lifespan just sitting and the oil must be changed prior to going into service.

Lastly (for now) keep in mind this is a two year old car.....the 16's are just around the corner.....
One way to look at price is: If you were to get involved in a accident, totalling the car on your way home from the dealership, how much will insurance pay?

You may think you will get what you payed cause you got it at a low price but the insurance will only pay clean book value even if it only has twenty miles on it........be certain you can afford the loss.

Good luck with the decision,
Rob


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

Got my CTD July 1st 2014, sticker 26,700, paid 21,400. Just normal GM rebates that anyone could have gotten. The "friends & family" perk was ESP and GAP for 100 over cost.
Anyways by this time any new 14s on the lot are owned by the dealer so make a deal better than thedal GMwas oferig inheprimeof 2014.


----------



## cleguy1 (Jul 10, 2015)

The dealership is getting 4.5k in price support from GM.

So Rob do you think I'm better off getting a 15?


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

So from members pricing experience here, you're getting the 14 for 1k less than a good deal on a 15.?.


----------



## cleguy1 (Jul 10, 2015)

Classy56 said:


> So from members pricing experience here, you're getting the 14 for 1k less than a good deal on a 15.?.


I guess. The 14 is a 2LT. But it appears some members got 15s that were in the 2LT level for 5k off.


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

If you where scooping up a 2014 Diesel that was gonna be in the family forever and go 200-300k then get junked than it makes sense. Too many down sides for a 1k diff on the new-new v old-new. At that point a used 2014 with ESP for little over10k would e my choice


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

cleguy1 said:


> The dealership is getting 4.5k in price support from GM.
> 
> So Rob do you think I'm better off getting a 15?


If you find the 15 is of equal equipment then you must decide if a grand savings is enouph to offset the one year newer car.
Something as simple as preferring one front facia design over another could be all it takes.

Another example.....14's had leather wrapped steering wheels.....most 15's don't...something as simple as that can help the decision.
Each will have the same service life since neither has been in service yet.

Rob


----------



## cleguy1 (Jul 10, 2015)

Double post.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

If I may add.....

The 2LT comes with IMO more than a grand in additional equipment compared to a 1LT non RS.
So if you are comparing those two models my choice would be the 14.....

Rob


----------



## cleguy1 (Jul 10, 2015)

Robby said:


> If I may add.....
> 
> The 2LT comes with IMO more than a grand in additional equipment compared to a 1LT non RS.
> So if you are comparing those two models my choice would be the 14.....
> ...


Yes. I can get a 14 RS 2LT for about the same as a 15 1LT. About 18800. Although some members think I can knock more than $2700 off the 15 1LT.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Well, like I said.....look at all the additional equipment that is on the 14......heck, just the bigger wheels/tires, Z-link suspension and leather alone make it hard to resist.

And again, the warranty starts on the same day regardless of choice as well as knowing the 14's are essentially 'debugged' compared to the earlier years.

Just adding thoughts and furthering your confusion.
Rob


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Many of us have purchased a used car, this is still a new car and to say lot rot in 10 months is a bit of exaggeration in my view. The car will last for a very long time, negotiate a great price and just drive and enjoy. You get same warranty as 15, in 16 the warranty will be only 60k miles. So those of that wait for 16 are going to get less warranty.


----------



## cruzechef2012 (Oct 29, 2010)

Lot Rot sucks!!! Bought a 2010 HHR with 250 miles on it that was nothing but problems....it had been on the lot for almost a year manafactured in 8/09, bought it 6/10. Milwaukee Chevy dealers are nitourious for selling new cars as new cars with 250-3500 miles and calling them new....it is a total scam and stay away from then. High Pressure Bullshit!!!

Buy your car from a country town dealer where everything is done with honesty and a handshake especially when you pay with bank certified cashier's and need no financing and they still check your credit five times !!


----------



## goochman (Mar 20, 2015)

I decided on the '15 vs '14 when looking due to the upgrade in MyLink for iPhone support. The '15 has the LED frontend and a trunk button.

If MyLink was the same in the '14 I would go for that. The 2LT comes with leather, 4 wheel disc brakes, and heated from seats over the 1LT RS that I ended up with.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

If you are buying a new car that has sat on the lot this long, definitely get gap insurance.

Also, from personal experience, a new car sitting that long can cause the wheel bearings to go bad prematurely, as the grease has time to "settle" to the bottom of the bearings.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

goochman said:


> I decided on the '15 vs '14 when looking due to the upgrade in MyLink for iPhone support. The '15 has the LED frontend and a trunk button.
> 
> If MyLink was the same in the '14 I would go for that. The 2LT comes with leather, 4 wheel disc brakes, and heated from seats over the 1LT RS that I ended up with.


You bring up a good point regarding connectivity.
My responses are more about vehicle as transportation device......to those that are into the media thing will appreciate the 15 more.

I'm still the type that enjoys the tranquility of driving a good handling car.....it is a type of 'escape the world' device for me.....I rarely play the radio and the phone is at home, bolted to the wall.

Rob


----------



## cleguy1 (Jul 10, 2015)

I don't use an iphone so the connectivity doesn't matter much to me. I'm paying cash so GAP insurance isn't necessary.

The bottom line is are the leather, 4 wheel disc brakes, heated seats, sunroof, rs, and sport suspension of the 2014 2LT worth more than a 2015 LT with power seat and backup camera or RS. Both are the same price.

Its about features versus premature wear. I asked on this forum because I wanted feedback on how bad 10 months on the lot is.


----------



## goochman (Mar 20, 2015)

One last item I forgot - the backup camera on the 15 has 'grid lines' vs the '14. Based upon your needs it sounds like for the most part a '14 fits the bill.


----------



## cleguy1 (Jul 10, 2015)

goochman said:


> One last item I forgot - the backup camera on the 15 has 'grid lines' vs the '14. Based upon your needs it sounds like for the most part a '14 fits the bill.


The 14 on lot doesn't have a backup camera. Thats a negative for me.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I had purchased one of the last 2002 Intrigues that was over 12 months of sitting on the lot. 

I had some issues with the tires flat spotting, and the dealership would do nothing about it, as it's a wear item. The thump, thump, thump drove me crazy.

While the front rotors cleaned up when I bought it, I believe the front brake caliper slides had problems. I would ask them to put the car up on the hoist and inspect rotors, and relubricate/exercise the caliper pins. I had all inside pad wear on the front pads, and I think a simple lubrication would have cured that. 

Would I buy another one that's been sitting that long? Yes if the deal was right, but you have no coverage on the tires once you leave the lot for this type of "defect". Any sport influenced tire will be more subject to problems than a non performance tire. Intrigues had Goodyear Eagle's on them from the factory, and clearly they couldn't take the sitting.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Robby said:


> Lastly (for now) keep in mind this is a two year old car.....the 16's are just around the corner.....


Keep in mind the 16's are a complete redesign. The first buyers are beta testers. The 15 is the last of the first generation - possibly dated in a few years, but with known problems ironed out.




Robby said:


> One way to look at price is: If you were to get involved in a accident, totalling the car on your way home from the dealership, how much will insurance pay?


That depends on what insurance you buy. Ask about a rider for the difference. (Like Liberty Mutual's "one model year newer with 15,000 fewer miles on it" - which if you read the fine print is optional coverage.) The extra coverage might be worth it for the first year.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

cleguy1 said:


> The 14 on lot doesn't have a backup camera. Thats a negative for me.


Ppppft. The whole reason I spent the money on a LTZ was to get that camera. I suppose you could ask the dealer to add one, but as pointed out the '15 has grid lines. And LED DRLs. At this point, I think I'd go for the 15 as well. It seems to have the things I'd rather have.

And as for gap insurance - the same idea still applies. If the car gets totaled, you're not getting your purchase price back. Unless you can really afford it, you'll need some help getting into a replacement.

Also, I've seen some have suggestions that you'll get a better price if you go for the 0% interest loan (or some other loan you can pay off without penalty). Apparently they prefer the kickbacks to cold hard cash. It's worth looking into.


----------



## Xanniebarman (Jun 17, 2015)

No trade I assume? Is offer $1k less if they say no get up and walk away they will chase you out to the lot. If it's a dealer like I worked for we started them and took them car washes and moved the lot around a lot so I would worry about dried out seals. It's got options you want and I like 13 better than then 15 where they just changed headlights and bumper. The car will have value due to low mileage. Buy it


----------



## cleguy1 (Jul 10, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> Ppppft. The whole reason I spent the money on a LTZ was to get that camera. I suppose you could ask the dealer to add one, but as pointed out the '15 has grid lines. And LED DRLs. At this point, I think I'd go for the 15 as well. It seems to have the things I'd rather have. .


I take it the grid lines are nice? And also I don't know about you guys, but I find it very hard to see out of the back of the cruze in particular. The backup cam would be nice. Also I called a guy today and his dealership was very competitive. He said he could do 3k off sticker on a new 15 1lt and hinted he could get lower.

Once again it comes down to: Are the leather, 4 wheel disc brakes, heated seats, sunroof, rs, and sport suspension of the 2014 2LT worth more than a 2015 LT with power seat and backup camera or RS with the redesigned LED front end? Both are about the same price at $19000, although the 14 is firm, the 15 might go lower.

Also, is the z link really that much better than the normal suspension?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

cleguy1 said:


> I take it the grid lines are nice? And also I don't know about you guys, but I find it very hard to see out of the back of the cruze in particular. The backup cam would be nice. Also I called a guy today and his dealership was very competitive. He said he could do 3k off sticker on a new 15 1lt and hinted he could get lower.
> 
> Once again it comes down to: Are the leather, 4 wheel disc brakes, heated seats, sunroof, rs, and sport suspension of the 2014 2LT worth more than a 2015 LT with power seat and backup camera or RS with the redesigned LED front end? Both are about the same price at $19000, although the 14 is firm, the 15 might go lower.


Sounds like a matter of personal preference. I'd probably go for the 14 2LT. Backup lines aren't necessary IMO. 

My car was a 6 month lot sitter with about 100 miles on the clock. Didn't bother me.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

cleguy1 said:


> I take it the grid lines are nice?


I don't have them and I wish I did. At 7 month's I'm just starting to be able to backup using the camera, but I'm still using the side mirrors to check that I'm actually going in the stall. My last two rides had great visibility in the back, but I knew they were an anomaly, so I decided I'd have to look for a car with the camera. Hence, the 2013 LTZ - the first year that offered it and a trim level where I knew it would be there. (I didn't know about guidelines when shopping.)

Keep in mind it's a wide angle camera, so when you start to back into a stall you'll see 3 cars wide in the screen - but you have to center your car within a foot. How well can you judge the center of the screen? And it's worse when you're backing in at a angle. But the 2015 seems like it would make that a snap. It should be easy enough to figure out how important it is to you just by going on a test drive and backing into a stall. (If you don't back into stalls, it may not be important at all.) Note these guidelines are curved because the wheel is turned - I stopped the video here as it shows a path to back through. 











cleguy1 said:


> Once again it comes down to: Are the leather, 4 wheel disc brakes, heated seats, sunroof, rs, and sport suspension of the 2014 2LT worth more than a 2015 LT with power seat and backup camera or RS with the redesigned LED front end? Both are about the same price at $19000, although the 14 is firm, the 15 might go lower.


Why does this have to be either/or? What will the second guy do on a 2015 2LT? :grin:


----------



## cleguy1 (Jul 10, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> I don't have them and I wish I did. At 7 month's I'm just starting to be able to backup using the camera, but I'm still using the side mirrors to check that I'm actually going in the stall. My last two rides had great visibility in the back, but I knew they were an anomaly, so I decided I'd have to look for a car with the camera. Hence, the 2013 LTZ - the first year that offered it and a trim level where I knew it would be there. (I didn't know about guidelines when shopping.)
> 
> Keep in mind it's a wide angle camera, so when you start to back into a stall you'll see 3 cars wide in the screen - but you have to center your car within a foot. How well can you judge the center of the screen? And it's worse when you're backing in at a angle. But the 2015 seems like it would make that a snap. It should be easy enough to figure out how important it is to you just by going on a test drive and backing into a stall. (If you don't back into stalls, it may not be important at all.) Note these guidelines are curved because the wheel is turned - I stopped the video here as it shows a path to back through.
> 
> ...


Funny you asked. I just found a 2015 2LT with the chevy tag sale. Its listed online at about $4600 off MSRP at $20,850. Blue Topaz 2LT. Leather seats, heated seats, 17 inch rims, 4 wheel disk, z link. It has the sunroof, rs pack, sound upgrade, backup camera, and heated mirrors.

Thats $1800 more than the 2014 2LT and it has 2 features the 2014 doesn't have, the backup camera and the pioneer sound system.

That means the 2014 is totally and completely off my list. $1800 more for 2 months instead of 10 months of sit. And I get my backup camera? And the 2015 front with the LED Lights. And of course a better resale/insurance value.


All I have to figure out is whether I should spend $19150 on a 2015 1LT with power seat and backup, or $20,850 on the 2015 2LT. Its a $1700 difference for $3300 in upgrades. (2LT MSRP + upgrade packages - 1LT price).

I think I'm leaning towards one. Its funny really. When I went to look for Cruzes I never dreamed of having leather.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

cleguy1 said:


> Funny you asked. I just found a 2015 2LT with the chevy tag sale. Its listed online at about $4600 off MSRP at $20,850. Blue Topaz 2LT. Leather seats, heated seats, 17 inch rims, 4 wheel disk, z link. It has the sunroof, rs pack, sound upgrade, backup camera, and heated mirrors.


:tongue4:

The longer you keep your car, the more that $1,700 is going to be worth it. (And that's $1,700 before negotiation, right?)


----------



## pL2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

carbon02 said:


> I had purchased one of the last 2002 Intrigues that was over 12 months of sitting on the lot.
> 
> I had some issues with the tires flat spotting, and the dealership would do nothing about it, as it's a wear item. The thump, thump, thump drove me crazy.
> 
> ...


Cool, another owner that comes to the Cruze from an '02 Intrigue. I loved mine (bought it in 10/2001 with 12 miles, traded it in 12/2013 on the Cruze with 225000 on the odometer and coolant leaking from just about every possible location). The stock Goodyear Eagles on the Intrigue were the worst tires I have ever owned on any vehicle. They were cupped at 25k so I replaced them with Bridgestone Turanzas and it was like getting a new car....


----------



## goochman (Mar 20, 2015)

cleguy1 said:


> I take it the grid lines are nice? And also I don't know about you guys, but I find it very hard to see out of the back of the cruze in particular. The backup cam would be nice. Also I called a guy today and his dealership was very competitive. He said he could do 3k off sticker on a new 15 1lt and hinted he could get lower.
> 
> Once again it comes down to: Are the leather, 4 wheel disc brakes, heated seats, sunroof, rs, and sport suspension of the 2014 2LT worth more than a 2015 LT with power seat and backup camera or RS with the redesigned LED front end? Both are about the same price at $19000, although the 14 is firm, the 15 might go lower.
> 
> Also, is the z link really that much better than the normal suspension?


By default the Cruze doesnt have any 'backup warnings' - even with the camera. The grid lines are very helpful without the warning chimes for distance.

Funny the Chevy and Honda guy were falling all over themselves to tell me about having grid lines on the rear backup camera as new in '15 - I was thinking, "it wasnt there before?"


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

Didn't the warranty change from the 14 model year 3/36 to the 15 2/24??? That made me look at 14s a bit harder


----------



## roadrunnerA12 (Jan 21, 2015)

Rust is no longer a concern, even from winter road salt exposure, for at least 15 years or so (my estimate), due to GM adopting the e-coat process several years ago. Check it out! Just Google e-coat.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

newsguy99 said:


> Didn't the warranty change from the 14 model year 3/36 to the 15 2/24??? That made me look at 14s a bit harder


No, won't take effect til 2016. The only one that changed was the 5/100 powertrain to 5/60.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

roadrunnerA12 said:


> Rust is no longer a concern, even from winter road salt exposure, for at least 15 years or so (my estimate), due to GM adopting the e-coat process several years ago. Check it out! Just Google e-coat.


Here in indiana I see all manufactures with rust issues when the cars and trucks get a little more age. Maybe in Tennessee you may not have as many rust issues.


----------



## nc28270 (Jun 23, 2015)

I wouldn't worry about it. Do you know with 100% certainty if the car was outside on the lot? or was it sitting in the dealer showroom for any amount of time? I would also try to get an additional 1k off the MSRP.


----------



## Labrat0116 (Sep 7, 2012)

Robby said:


> ..the dealer is not getting much price support from GM on a unit that old.....they are essentially selling it at cost with holdback removed and whatever rebates the car had the dealer took.
> Thats the only way to pull that much off a car that actually only had a 3% margin.
> So, odds are they won't go any lower unless they go below cost and loose the interest they paid for flooring expense.


Surely dealerships have a way of writing off Depreciation costs as well. Pretty substantial for a "old" 2014 car I would imagine. 

Certainly a buyer could benefit from the Depreciation costs of it.

BTW, I would be a bit concerned with the tires having flat spots on them from sitting that long.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Labrat0116 said:


> Surely dealerships have a way of writing off Depreciation costs as well. Pretty substantial for a "old" 2014 car I would imagine.
> 
> Certainly a buyer could benefit from the Depreciation costs of it.


I'm sure any write-off is just lowering the overall profit of the dealer. So they pay less taxes, but that only softens the impact to the bottom line.

At the end of the day, they need to move that car. Now, the question is if that motivation has reached the sales team. If one was interested in it, it might be worth making an offer to the manager.


----------

